# Britney verbleibt in der Obhut ihres Vaters



## Tokko (7 März 2008)

*Britney verbleibt in der Obhut ihres Vaters *

By Natalie Finn
07/3/2008 10:28 
Sieht aus, als müsse Britney Spears noch einen Sommer mit ihrer Familie verbringen.
Am Mittwoch verkündete Richter Alan Parachini, dass Papa Spears’ Vormundschaft über Britney und ihren 
rund $100-Millionen-Besitz bis zum 31. Juli verlängert wird.
Die temporäre Kuratel sollte eigentlich am Montag auslaufen, aber es ist durchaus bekannt, dass Jamie und seine Anwälte mittlerweile
schon alles versuchen mussten, um Britney davon abzuhalten, sich der Vormundschaft zu entziehen. 
Britneys letzter Versuch war angeblich eine Idee Sam Lutfis. Er soll ihr vorgeschlagen haben, den Fall vor ein Bundesgericht zu bringen.

Jamie und der Anwalt Andrew Wallet wurden vor rund einem Monat zu Britneys Treuhändern ernannt. Jamie wurde am 1. Februar zusätzlich mit ihrer Vormundschaft beauftragt, während die _Blackout-_Sängerin in die psychiatrische Abteilung des UCLA-Krankenhauses eingewiesen wurde. 
Obwohl Britney sofort versucht hat, das Urteil aufzuheben, waren ihre Bestrebungen, einen eigenen Anwalt anzustellen, bisher erfolglos.
Los-Angeles-Richterin Reva Goetz, die die Vormundschaft am Mittwoch verlängerte, erlaubte Jamie im letzten Monat auch Britneys Geschäftsmanager Howard Grossman zu feuern. Er soll Britney nämlich ein Auto verschafft haben und ein Treffen mit einem Anwalt nach ihrer Entlassung aus dem UCLA-Krankenhaus arrangiert haben.
Bezugsquellen, die Britney nahe stehen, haben aber vor kurzem berichtet, dass sich Britney schon langsam an die Situation gewöhnt und sich besser mit Jamie versteht.
Mutter Lynne reist währenddessen zwischen Kalifornien und Louisiana hin und her, wo die 16-jährige Jamie Lynn Spears ihr erstes Kind erwartet.
Seit Britneys berüchtigten Eskapaden hat sie sich aber auch ohne den Eingriff ihres Vaters ziemlich anständig verhalten.
Dafür verdiente sie sich in den letzen zwei Wochen auch ein paar Besuche ihrer Söhne Sean Preston und Jayden James. Diese Gastspiele waren die ersten seit dem Spektakel vor ihrem Haus in Beverly Hills am 3. Januar, nach welchem sie in das Cedars-Sinai-Krankenhaus eingeliefert wurde.
Ihre Vormundschaftsanwälte und Kevin Federlines Anwalt Mark Vincent Kaplan haben jetzt einen neuen Vertrag ausgearbeitet, nachdem Britney ihre Kinder unter Beaufsichtigung eines gerichtlichen Sozialarbeiters und ihrem Vater sehen darf. Dafür muss sie sich aber regelmäßigen ärztlichen Untersuchungen stellen.
Schon am Samstag besuchten sie zwei Psychiater der UCLA-Klinik für eine zweistündige Therapie in ihrem Heim.
Britney zeigt sich nicht nur mental besonnener sondern auch aktiver. Angeblich soll sie ein Tanz-Studio in North Hollywood besuchen, um Kindern dort Tanzunterricht zu geben, aber auch, um für ein neues Video für ihre Single "Hot as Ice" aus dem _Blackout-_Album zu proben.


Quelle:
.www.eonline.com


----------



## krawutz (8 März 2008)

Bei Britney hilft nur eins : Festplatte löschen und neu bespielen. Und wenn selbst das nichts nutzt -
dann zurück zum lieben Gott als Garantiefall.


----------

